
Ask HN: Recommendation for a reliable dock for Macbook Pro 2017 - kanishkdudeja
I need to connect 2 4k monitors to my 15 inch Macbook Pro. Can someone recommend a dock which would reliably for this purpose?
======
cerberusss
Almost all docks available share the same Intel reference design. They differ
in the type of ports offered. Just pick one of the following Thunderbolt docks
that satisfies your requirements: Belkin, Elgato, Plugable, Caldigit,
Kensington and OWC.

As far as I know, the only one that doesn't use Intel reference design is
Mantiz:
[https://mymantiz.com/products/md-01-zeus](https://mymantiz.com/products/md-01-zeus)

